
Central Bank of Nigeria Bans Bitcoin - tefo-mohapi
http://www.iafrikan.com/2017/01/20/nigerias-central-bank-issues-circular-warning-against-the-use-of-virtual-currencies-in-the-country/
======
LordWinstanley
Don't you mean "Bitkoin"?

